

Sick of jobs going overseas? - thinkingserious
http://davidmoyle.wordpress.com/2008/04/17/sick-of-jobs-going-overseas/

======
kogus
Jobs don't "go overseas".

Individuals who happen to live in other countries simply provide more value in
their work than individuals in this one.

So I try to keep the value of my work as high as I can.

~~~
seasick
> provide more value

Like forgoing health care, worker protections, basic sanitation, you know --
having a very low standard of living.

When standard of living starts to rise in one country (or in the relevant
segment of it), it risks losing those same jobs to offshoring itself. E.g.
India -> Vietnam.

~~~
Prrometheus
What you're saying is that the workers in other countries demand lower wages
for a given amount of work.

>When standard of living starts to rise in one country (or in the relevant
segment of it), it risks losing those same jobs to offshoring itself. E.g.
India -> Vietnam.

But the original country (e.g. India) tends to maintain a permanently higher
standard of living than when things started.

~~~
seasick
> tends to maintain a permanently higher standard of living than when things
> started.

I am sure you have insufficient data to establish anything approaching
"permanent".

------
ericb
The article starts its ramble complaining about tech jobs, then claims tech
jobs go overseas due to "stricter labor laws and environmental protection
laws." I doubt India's competitive advantages revolve around child engineers
dumping wasteful piles of Java into the Ganges.

Our declining currency will mitigate how many jobs go overseas as we go
forward, anyway.

~~~
davidmoyle
The example I gave was based on conversation started revolving around
tech.However, the stuff people buy in Walmart made in China with cheap labor
would apply. When people vote for labor laws that make a product expensive to
manufacture then go buy one made in a country where they don't follow the same
laws, they are not being true to their stated values in my opinion. Even if
unintentionally.

~~~
Prrometheus
>When people vote for labor laws that make a product expensive to manufacture
then go buy one made in a country where they don't follow the same laws, they
are not being true to their stated values in my opinion.

How many people base their vote on a candidate's position on labor laws?

------
attack
You also tend to overstate countries' ability to control cost of living
expenses. I don't think that I can agree with the conclusion that outsourcing
has occurred primarily because of the laws in the US... I mean, really?

Take a look at the economic principal of dividing labor up by who can do each
task best and how that helps everyone overall.

------
Prrometheus
In other news: unemployment is still well below historical averages in the
United States - as long as you're not a mill worker.

------
jpeterson
Geez...the guy goes to India once in his life and people never stop
complaining.

------
xlnt
No.

Why is it that racism is super untrendy, but this kind of nationalistic
prejudice against foreigners is trendy? Why are Americans more deserving of a
given job, just because they are American, and even if they will do an equally
good job at a higher price?

~~~
attack
EVERY country does this. Lets not pretend that it's just evil America.

~~~
ericb
192 wrongs makes a right?

~~~
xlnt
195

[http://geography.about.com/cs/countries/a/numbercountries.ht...](http://geography.about.com/cs/countries/a/numbercountries.htm)

and to the other guy: I didn't mean to blame America in particular, i actually
think America tends to be less prejudiced

~~~
ericb
I used the conservative number. There are 192 in the UN.

~~~
Prrometheus
I respect separatist movements and would be willing to add them to the list.
America was founded by separatist radicals.

